# Rigging question. How do I tie off THE RIGHT WAY while using a come-along?



## Dave Goodwin (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello, I am a begginer in the arborist world. I need to find out which knots to use when tying off rope to a tree using a come-along. The first knot I need to know is which to use when tying off directly to a tree. It needs to be a knot that is easily undone. The second knot is where the rope is connected to the hook on my come-along (mid-way on the 150 foot rope) Any suggestions from professionals?? I'm just trying to learn things the right way.


----------



## jomoco (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Dave,



A twin line bowline at the hook.

A running bowline on the tree.





jomoco


----------



## Dave Goodwin (Nov 12, 2014)

Jomoco, thank you! I was using a running bowline for the tree side knot, but I wasnt sure if it was the correct one. Now I just need to learn how to tie a twin line bowline. Many thanks!


----------



## jomoco (Nov 12, 2014)

A word of warning Dave, depending on how fat your hook is? You may want to use a link that's much fatter than your hook to avoid acute angle damage to your rope. Like a one inch clevis link.

A twin line bowline is simply a doubled rope coming up out of the hole, around the standing line, and back down the hole, leaving a tail about a foot long.

The danger in pulling a tree over with a come along's not having enough throw to actually pull the tree over before you run out of line.

So unless your come along has 15-20 feet of line pulling capacity? Think twice about using that particular come along.

Work safe mate.

jomoco


----------



## Dave Goodwin (Nov 12, 2014)

Jomoco, is a twin line bowline the same as a bowline on a bight??


----------



## Dave Goodwin (Nov 12, 2014)

Jomoco, the rope im using is 1/2" Sampson Stable Braid. and the come-along is a Wyeth Scott 3 ton puller that has 35 feet of AmSteel Blue (14,000 pound break strength) 
http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/p...XZ2ei50Xh_gSHbtBtpFMztFGDHeat8eLasaAjTW8P8HAQ
I tried to buy quality so itll last.
You mentioned using a clevis link. Base on the link above, do you think the hook is large enough? Or should I get a separate clevis link?


----------



## jomoco (Nov 12, 2014)

Bowline on a bight'll work just fine Dave.

That hook's too skinny IMO. So yes, get a one inch clevis to use as a link. It'll come in handy for lots of other stuff in this biz.

jomoco


----------



## woodchuck357 (Nov 12, 2014)

When using rope, I like to use a bowlin on a bight tied around a snatch block that is hooked to the come a long, I tension the line with another come along in line or use a truckers hitch around the block instead of the bowlin on a bight.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Nov 12, 2014)

Depending on the tree size, I like to use a figure 8 on a bight, or a alpine butterfly for the midline loop. 

You may also consider using a prussic loop connected to the mainline (then attach your hook to the prussic loop) if you have a short line on your come along. That way if you don't have enough pull with the come along, you can tie off the mainline, then advance the prussic and pull again. 

Or if the situation warrants, you can continuously take up the slack on the mainline and secure it.


----------



## Griff93 (Nov 13, 2014)

That Wyeth Scott puller is a great choice. I have on that I have been using for about 5 years. The cost of the purchase has long been forgotten but every time I use it I'm glad to have it. I've thought about buying another one with Amsteel on it as they didn't have that option when I bought mine.


----------



## Dave Goodwin (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank You Jomoco, woodchuck 357, and BC West Coast. I asked for a little information, and you guys have made my heap spin, which is a good thing. I just have a lot more knots to learn. If any of you happen to have pictures of these setups, can you take a picture of them so I can get a better idea of how they are set up?? I know that subtle variations make a huge difference.


----------



## Dave Goodwin (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh, and my Come along has 35 feet of line which should be enough to not hoave to adjust the main line while winching over.


----------



## Griff93 (Nov 13, 2014)

One thing I run into doing this is being able to get all the slack and stretch out of the system before you start pulling the tree. I had to pull a leaner away from a house last week. It probably took about 5-7 ft of pull before up righting the tree. I was using a piece of 5/8 bull rope around 150 ft long. Even with pulling out what I could before tying off, I only had about 8 ft of pull to spare. Part of the problem is you usually can't reach the hook when all 35 ft of cable is out because it's above your head when the rope is tensioned. I even tried using a trucker hitch at the come along end so I could pull out the slack from the ground. It helped but was still almost not enough.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Nov 13, 2014)

On your sketch, where you have 2, put a 6 wrap prussic and attach the hook to the prussic.

Check out animated knots as place to learn to tie them. http://www.animatedknots.com/


----------

